# anyone know if waltheramerica...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

does paint finish jobs on hand guns???
just curious if later on if i accidentally scratched the frame or paint.....i would like to have it refinished..

if not waltheramerica.....who can u send it to to redo the paint??

i am not talking about chrome..just paint..thanks..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they do not.

U can either duracoat it (thats not very expensive), Black T it (probably the most durable plack aftermarket finish) or hard chrome it - the toughest finish. 

Hard chrome will only be marked by another piece of metal or if U drag it across the cement.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, they do not.
> 
> U can either duracoat it (thats not very expensive), Black T it (probably the most durable plack aftermarket finish) or hard chrome it - the toughest finish.
> 
> Hard chrome will only be marked by another piece of metal or if U drag it across the cement.


When you say "duracoat it", or "Black T" do you mean that we can do those finishes ourselves, or do we send it out, and, if so, can you tell who does that work?

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

good question.......i was thinking the same thing...

ron..u shot the new p99 yet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> When you say "duracoat it", or "Black T" do you mean that we can do those finishes ourselves, or do we send it out, and, if so, can you tell who does that work?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ron


Well, U could Duracoat something yourself - U can buy the equipment and try to do it. But, it takes time to get good, and U need to do surface prep. I would never try to do it myself - especially not on a gun I loved - not unless you were a professional.

So yes, I was referring to sending the slide off (U can mail a slide for cheap - U are not required to send it next day for a small fortune, like what you have to do when shipping an ENTIRE gun).

Black T - the piece MUST be sent off. That is a proprietary finish. The same with hard chrome, NP3, Roguard, etc.

Go w/ hard chrome dude :smt023


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> good question.......i was thinking the same thing...
> 
> ron..u shot the new p99 yet?


Not yet, Jason. This was probably the worst week for me to get it in terms of not having time to get to the range. I will tell you that it is killing me. I keep looking at it longingly. I am hoping for tomorrow or Monday. Will report after.

Ron


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, U could Duracoat something yourself - U can buy the equipment and try to do it. But, it takes time to get good, and U need to do surface prep. I would never try to do it myself - especially not on a gun I loved - not unless you were a professional.
> 
> So yes, I was referring to sending the slide off (U can mail a slide for cheap - U are not required to send it next day for a small fortune, like what you have to do when shipping an ENTIRE gun).
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks, Shipwreck. Sounds like something I will probably want to do.

By the way, other then hard chrome, which we know you prefer, of the other two finishes which do you recommend?

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NP3 is another - although it is so slick, it may make it harder to pull the slide back w/o your fingers sliding off the slide. It has a color a bit darker grey than the hard chrome - but turnaround on that is 2-3 months from Robar.

I've never seen Black T in person, but its supposed to be fantastic, and a black version of NP3 almost.

I didn't do it, but I was thinking of refinishing my USPc slide - if I ever do it, i think I'll go w/ NP3. I wanna try it.


----------

